# 28Rss Awning



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I've narrowed my decision to the 28RSS
I just wander about the position of the awning only over the one door.
Why not cover both? How long can the awning go with just 2 supports? I would think you would use the rear door more often.
Which of the two doors do you use most often? Do the awning supports get in the way?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey snowman, I had to go out and look, never noticed that before. Don't know why they didn't go all the way across?? The door never has been a problem with the awning support but we do use the rear door more then the front. Kirk


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We usually use the rear door, since it's the only one that's covered. We haven't had a problem with the supports being in the way. Actually, having the support next to the door has been a handy place to hang wet towels and things.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

We tend to use the front door of the 28rss most often. Seems that top of the door drags across the awning sometimes but I may not have had that end set high enough. Never really had a problem with the awning not covering both doors but not sure why it isn't longer???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That was one plus to the Frontier 28' unit, having the placement of the awning over both doors. Only downside I can see is exiting and making a left would be a head banger!

If the door is hitting the awning you can buy some wheels for the top of the door to save your awning. I've had mine up a couple times and no problems, so it could be you didn't have it fully deployed.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

good idea with the wheels on the top of the door. You have to have the awning pretty high to get the door to pass under without dragging.

Mike


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Our 25FB's awning covers both doors and the window on the one side. There is one problem though, the awning arm blocks the compartment door on that side of RV and you have to release the arm or have the awning open to get in that side compartment.

Vern


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Almost always use the front door.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like the awning placement on the 25 RS S. It comes pretty close to the back door though.


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe why they didn't cover both doors on the 28RS-S is because there is not enough mounting area between the dorr and the rear edge of the trailer to mount the awning arm. I have sat and steady this well out enjoying my 28 RS-S. I don't find it a big deal with the door not being covered, we use the front door the most since the bathroom is across from the front door. The only thing I don't like is that the front door is smaller then the rear door.

Mike


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

That's funny, I never realized the back door was larger.  I'll have to give that a look this weekend....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Rear door is larger on 2003 25 RSS too. Awning covers both doors, but the support rail is really close to the door frame. (rear door) They probably thought it was too close, and made the change.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

Just picked up the camper from storage for a weekend getaway. First thing I did when I got there was check the door sizes. Guess I just never noticed the difference.


----------

